# 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!



## Rodafa87 (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht helfen.

Habe mich zu einer Testmitgliedschaft bei loomin.de angemeldet. Das ist so eine Art Flirtseite.... . 
Dummerweise wie man(n) so ist, habe ich die AGB`s nicht durchgelesen, wo stand das wenn man die Testmitgliedschaft welche 1 Woche (glaub ich) ging nicht rechtzeitig wieder kündigt, wandelt sich diese Automatisch in eine Premiummitgliedschaft um welche ein 3 Monatsabo mit 30€ pro Monat kosten beeinhaltet.

Gesonder wurde dies bei Anmeldung nicht angezeigt (dafür gibts ja die kleingedruckten AGB`s).

Hinter dem Internetbetreiber loomin.de steckt ein Unternehmen namens "Avpay" (So eine Art Paypal) für Firmen?! welche die Kosten sozusagen eintreibt bzw. überwacht.

Mittlerweile bekam ich per Email bereits 2 Mahnungen jeweils mit Mahnkosten von 12,50€ somit müsste ich bereits ca. 150€ bezahlen.

Jetzt kam die Email " 2. Mahnung / Übergabe an Inkasso"...... machen die Ernst?

Auf der einen Seite muss ich ja sagen, selber Schuld wenn man die AGB´s nicht liest. 

Aber ist es überhaupt rechtens, eine Testmitgliedschaft in eine Mitgliedschaft umzuwandeln bei Nichtkündigung?

Habe ich da irgendwie eine Chance?

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?
Bezahlen?

Hier im Forum steht am Anfang (Beschreibung Internetabzocke) das man ja nicht Zahlen soll, da sowieso alles leere Drohungen wären zum Thema Inkasso.
Und das diese Firmen sowieso nie recht bekommen vor gericht?!
Stimmt das?

Es heißt erst bezahlen wenn vom Gericht was kommt, aber dann sind ja mittlerweile so viele Mahn / Inkassogebühren drauf, das ich noch viel viel viel.... mehr bezahlen muss?

Bitte helft mir!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke

LG Rodafa


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Also da geht aber einiges an Infos bei dir durcheinander. Dass du auf das Upgrade nicht hingewiesen wurdest, wage ich aber angesichts dem hier beigefügten Screenshot zu bezweifeln. Der Anbieter ist übrigens diese Firma hier und nicht der Zahlungssystembetreiber:



> Direct2Solutions GmbH
> Berliner Straße 107
> 33330 Gütersloh


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Hm, möglich.
Aber wieso schließt Du das hier aus?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Hast Du eine Widerrufsbelehrung nach Fernabsatzregeln erhalten? In den AGB finde ich keine, kam da was mit gesonderter Nachricht?


----------



## Rodafa87 (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Oh ist ja auch alles kompliziert ich versteh nur noch "Direct Solution"...."Loomin"....."Avpay".....

Oh man da stehts ja sogar noch Groß auf dem Screenshot, dann hab ich das woll überlesen:unzufrieden: damage!

Ja dann muss ich wahrscheinlich zahlen oder?

Wiederrufsbelehrung habe ich keine "gesonder" bekommen?!

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Wenn keine Widerrufsbelehrung erteilt wurde, wurde auch die 14 tägige Widerrufsfrist nicht gestartet. Dann kann der Vertrag ohne zeitliche Beschränkung -also auch heute noch rechtzeitig- widerrufen werden.


----------



## Goblin (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*



> Oh man da stehts ja sogar noch Groß auf dem Screenshot, dann hab ich das woll überlesen:unzufrieden: damage


Da muss man sogar seine Kontodaten angeben. Hab mal alles durchgespielt. Widerrufsbelehrung gibt es nicht. Weder per Mail oder sonst wo


> Hallo blablabla,
> 
> herzlichen Dank fuer Deine Anmeldung bei loomin.de.
> 
> ...


Mehr kommt nach dem Anmelden nicht

Hier mal die AGB
Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen - Seitensprung, Dates und Abenteuer bei loomin.de

Ich werde nie verstehen wie man auf die Idee kommen kann sich auf solchen Seiten anzumelden:gruebel:


> Und das diese Firmen sowieso nie recht bekommen vor gericht?!


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Wenn eine echte Firma eine echte Forderung hat wird sie auch versuchen diese vor Gericht geltend zu machen


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Auf der Anmeldeseite bei loomin.de (siehe Screenshot unten) ist nirgends von einer Kostenpflicht die Rede.

Falls eine Kostenpflicht entsteht, dann könnte die bei einer automatischen Verlängerung eines kostenlosen "Testabos" konstruiert werden. Das ist aber unwirksam. Denn wenn ein Testabo in ein kostenpflichtiges Abo übergehen soll, dann muss diese Info nicht nur in den AGB stehen, sondern in sofort auffindbarer Form auch auf der Anmeldeseite.

Bei einem Verstecken dieser Info in den AGB liegt eine sogenannte "überraschende Klausel" vor (§ 305c BGB), und diese Klausel wird dann nicht Vertragsbestandteil.

Es gelten dann die üblichen Regeln wie bei anderen Abzockfallen: wer auf die Mahnungen nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten. 
Abzocker vertrauen typischerweise auf die 30 %, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. Ein Prozess wird bei undurchsichtigen Anmeldeverfahren mit verschleierter Information von den Dienstleistern so gut wie nie riskiert.


----------



## Goblin (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*



> 3) Hat der Nutzer einen Vertrag über den dreitägigen Test-Zugang oder einen anderen Zugang dessen Laufzeit unter 28 Tagen liegt, abgeschlossen, ist er berechtigt, den Vertrag innerhalb dieser 3 Tage bzw. der Vertragslaufzeit zu kündigen. Kündigt der Nutzer den Test-Zugang nicht fristgerecht, wandelt sich dieser in ein Premium-Paket um und verlängert sich um 3 Monate (90 €).


Stimmt,da stehts


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Ist komplett unwirksam, wenn nicht auf der Anmeldeseite selbst ein deutlich gestalteter Hinweis steht.


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Ich befürchte, der Fragesteller wird den Hinweisen nicht ganz folgen können (schreibt er ja selbst schon). 

Die Anmeldung zum kostenlosen Account ist kostenlos. Erst wenn ein Upgrade erfolgt, werden Kosten mit der Premiummitgliedschaft erhoben (der Preis wird angezeigt). Dass es Seiten geben soll, die keinen Kostenhinweis enthalten, stellt hier niemand fest (möglich wäre das aber).

Die AGB des Anbieters sind nicht versteckt, jedenfalls konnte ich sie mit jeder Seite aufrufen. Allerdings mangelt es an der wirksamen Widerrufsbelehrung nach der Anmeldung zur Premiummitgliedschaft, weshalb ein Nutzer seine Anmeldung jederzeit widerrufen kann. Damit hat sich die Kostenfrage erübrigt, die Forderung dürfte gegenstandslos sein, auch wenn der Anbieter anderer Meinung sein sollte, wovon ausgegangen werden kann.

Dass dieser Anbieter ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragt, dürfte zutreffend sein. Aber ob er selbst sich der Forderung bemüht oder es jemand für ihn bzw. aus abgetretenem Recht macht, ist unerheblich.

Ich würde die Anmeldung widerrufen und mir den Eingang des Widerrufs bestätigen lassen. Fertig!

Dass die Anmeldung aber nur deswegen...





> komplett unwirksam, wenn nicht auf der Anmeldeseite selbst ein deutlich gestalteter Hinweis steht.


...sein soll, erschließt sich mir aber nicht. Die Anmeldung erfolgt in zwei Zügen: erst die kostenlose und dann das Upgrade. Es wird somit ein deutlich gestalteter Hinweis auf den Preis gegeben, nämlich auf der Anmeldeseite zum Upgrade.


----------



## Rodafa87 (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Erst einmal Danke für die umfangreichen Antworten!!!

Also schreibe ich einen Brief an loomin, dass ich über das gesetzliche Wiederrufsrecht weder über die AGB´s noch in sonstiger Form informiert wurde, und daher die Frist noch nicht begann bzw. abegelaufen ist.

"Daher wiederrufe ich hiermit fristgerecht die Mietgliedschaft ohne das auf mich irgendwelche Kosten zukommen bis auf den Betrag wo auf die "Testmitgliedschaft" angefallen sind... .... oder irgendwie so???


----------



## Goblin (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*



> Die Anmeldung erfolgt in zwei Zügen: erst die kostenlose und dann das Upgrade


Neee,eben nicht. Aus der kostenlosen wird automatisch eine kostenpflichtige wenn man nicht kündigt. Man kann auch sofort die kostenpflichtige wählen. Da steht dann deutlich dass es etwas kostet


> Also schreibe ich einen Brief an loomin


Aber vorher das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Rodafa87 (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Joa dann werde ich das gleich mal so rausschicken, und hoffe das die mich dann in ruhe lassen!

Das ganze muss dann an die Adresse der "Direct Solution GmbH"?!!!

Den vorhergehenden Kommentar: "Das man nicht verstehen kann wie man sich auf so einer Seite anmelden kann"..... natürlich vollkommen richtig!!!!!!!

Ich mache so ein "Mist" nie nie wieder.......



Danke nochmals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*



Rodafa87 schrieb:


> ... und hoffe das die mich dann in ruhe lassen!...



DA wird Dir voraussichtlich "der Schnabel sauber bleiben"
Stell´ Dich mal lieber darauf ein >>> Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki

Aber das sollte Dich nicht wirklich nervös machen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*



Goblin schrieb:


> Aus der kostenlosen wird automatisch eine kostenpflichtige wenn man nicht kündigt.



Das sehe ich aber anders: .... es gibt zwei einfache Varianten:


die Anmeldung ohne Kosten (bei der man aber auch nahezu nichts für bekommt) und ohne Angabe notwendiger, persönlicher Daten
das Upgrade zum Testzugang für 5 € unter Preisgabe der erforderlichen Daten, einschließlich der Kontoverbindung
...nur 2. wird zur Premiummitgliedschaft



			
				loomin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kündigung Ihres Testzugangs ist bis zum letzten Tag Ihrer  Mitgliedschaft möglich. 					Andernfalls wird Ihr Testzugang automatisch zum Premiumzugang zu  den bekannten Kosten. 					Der Testzugang selbst hat eine Laufzeit von drei Tagen für 5 Euro.


----------



## Rodafa87 (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Hallo,

ich habe das schreiben "Mangelnde Belehrung zur Wiederrufsfrist" gleich weggeschickt. (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) 

Den Rükschein bekam ich am Mittwoch per Post zurück.

Empfangen wurde das ganze von der Direct 2 Solutions GmbH am 24.01. 
Heute 29.01. liegt von einem Inkasso Institut aus Düsseldorf ein schreiben mit 39Euro Inkassogebühren und einer Forderung der Gesamtsumme bis 01.02. sonst werden Rechtliche schritte eingeleitet....?! 

Hat mein schreiben nichts gebracht?
Soll ich bezahlen, oder das ganze durchziehen?!


----------



## Goblin (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*



> Soll ich bezahlen, oder das ganze durchziehen?!


Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten. Es ist eigentlich sehr einfach die Antwort aus den anderen Beiträgen zu erlesen


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*



Rodafa87 schrieb:


> liegt von einem Inkasso Institut aus Düsseldorf ein schreiben mit 39Euro Inkassogebühren und einer Forderung der Gesamtsumme bis 01.02.


Na und? Die wollen das, was du längst nachweislich bestritten hast. Die Übergabe an ein Inkassounternehmen ist damit eigentlich unzulässig aber in unserer Bananenrepublik macht das jeder wie er will! Wenn man mal einen Standpunkt eingenommen hat, wäre es in so einer Situation unglaubwürdig, davon abzuweichen. Lass dich nicht von der Inkassosache blenden, das ist nichts anderes als erweiterte Rechnungsstellung im Auftrag des Anbieters oder aus abgetretenem Recht. Das macht die Forderung auch nicht wichtiger und nicht berechtigter als zuvor.



Rodafa87 schrieb:


> sonst werden Rechtliche schritte eingeleitet


Jaja, so denkt man es gern in diesen Kreisen an und tut nur so! O. K., ich würde einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung gelassen entgegen sehen. Das Ausfallrisiko kennen die sehr gut und zumeist hört man nach ein paar Schreiben (wenn die erfolgreich ignoriert werden) nichts mehr von solchen Wegelagerern.


----------



## Rodafa87 (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Ok. Danke für die Antwort.

Also einfach nicht reagieren?! 

Gruß


----------



## Goblin (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*



Rodafa87 schrieb:


> Hat mein schreiben nichts gebracht?



*DAS* war aber vorher klar...



Rodafa87 schrieb:


> Soll ich bezahlen, oder das ganze durchziehen?!



Und das wird Dir hier niemand beantworten...


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung gibt es keine Rechtspflicht, reagieren zu müssen.
Wenn die Gegenseite meint, ihre Forderung durchsetzen zu müssen, dann sollen sie doch kommen und klagen. Da müssten sie aber Butter bei die Fische tun und den Anspruch begründen. Beweise liefern. Wird wohl schwierig. 
Können sie das nicht, verlieren sie und zahlen alle Kosten, auch die Anwaltskosten des beklagten "Schuldners".

Also lassen sie das hübsch bleiben. Sondern sie vertrauen auf die gute, alte Abzockermasche. Und die heißt: ein paar Monate lang drohen, mahnen und pupsen. 

Wer dann nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten. Abzocker leben nur von denen, die sich einschüchtern lassen. Allen anderen passiert gar nichts.


----------



## metin (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: 150€ Forderung an loomin? Bitte helft mir!!!*

Hallo Rodafa87 und all die anderen Spezialisten,

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. Rechtsberatung ist per Gesetz an eine Erlaubnis gebunden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rsetzt-durch-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.html

Ohne Erlaubnis und ohne nachgewiesene Qualifikation ist Individualberatung hier nicht möglich. (bh)]_

Ich hoffe das dir weiterhelfen konnte.
-> derMetin


----------



## cocpit53 (8 August 2012)

Zu diesem Thema möchte ich auch meinen Beitrag leisten. Wenn man denkt etwas Neues erleben zu müssen dann wird man auch leichtsinnig. Ich habe mich auch dort registriert und hatte auch dieses Probe-Abo, welches aber auch schon längst abgelaufen ist. Gekündigt habe ich auch rechtzeitig, dies habe ich Gott sei Dank in einem Ordner meines Mailfachs gespeichert. Nun, dieser Tage bekam ich auch von dieser Firma AvPay eine Mahnung mit der Androhung sie würden mir jeden Kauf im Internet sperren. Wenn ich nicht wüßte dass ich dies gekündigt hätte würde ich ja ruhig und gelassen bleiben.
Zu´dem gleichen Thema , welches nur von einem anderen Anbieter, den Flirtcafe, gibt es sogar ein Grundsatzurteil welches man  bei der Verbraucherzentrale NRW herunterladen kann.


----------



## klausi3005 (16 Dezember 2012)

Ich habe zwei Jahre durchgehalten ,nichts bezahlt und habe jetzt meine Ruhe!!
Ich habe jedesmal wenn die von meinem Konto abgebucht haben, zurückgebucht!!
Es lohnt sich also bei denen einen langen Atem zu haben,irgendwann geben die auf!!


----------

